# Sericea Lespedeza



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Has anyone tried feeding this? I keep seeing great things about it online...... any comments?
Thanks,
M.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

can you post a link?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

Yep, used to feed it when I had a supplier and the goats LOVED it! But, it has to be cut at the right time or it becomes unpalatable and then they won't touch it.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

ok now I see it is a plant. It looks to be a invasive species. It can be grazed. Do you plan on planting it for pasture or harvest?


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

both maybe...


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Isn't this the plant that is a natural de-wormer? If so I had read about it on-line but never heard of it in "person" nor do we have any way to purchase such an item. I thougth it would be an awesome idea though.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

yes. it is the natural de-wormer... you can get seed from Auburn University....


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow! How big of an area do you think one should plant for a herd that I would like to grow to 10-12 boers? I need to read up on the growing and harvesting of this plant. I definately would be interested. I will look up the seeds too-thanks!

I wonder if anyone here grows it??? onder:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

yeah read up! Auburn recently developed a strain that does well with intensive grazing.. i think if you did rotational grazing it might work quite well..... you have to the seed in a bag of 50 lbs... so if you wanted to go halves....... p.s. they are out of it until January. the lady I talked to on the phone said to call around the firstish....


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

If I remember correctly, Sericea Lespedeza has to be planted in the spring.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:leap: cool! I will look into it and let you know, I would be interested to try-this stuff sounds very neat.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

That is so interesting about that plant! I don't know how to post a link and worry about doing that but I did google that plant and read a very good information on goats. East Coasters with the Barberpole worm problems; this is a really good thing to read up on. It may actually help with worm problems? Wow.. good stuff then.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Natural goats I would be interested in buying half or a quarter bag or something from you.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

What does a 50lb bag of this stuff cost?


----------



## Jed (Mar 16, 2011)

I've been researching the Lespedeza some and plan to sow some this spring in a few areas. I checked at the local co-op and if I remember it was about $1.25/lb. But this is the Korean variety which I believe is more common. I believe the link below has the variety mentioned in the op.

http://simsbrothers.com/hayfieldComparison.htm

Also, chicory has the same properties in it.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

We are going into our third year with SL. It's hardy and fairly drought resistant but can't endure an exceptional drought like we are going thru in Texas. Nothing can.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

My horses won't touch it but they are just a tiny, tiny bit spoiled. :wink:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

not sure what the bag costs... I was going to get it from AU university which recently developed a strain that is good being grazed... I guess I'll find out the price next year.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

sealawyer... have you seen any impact on your worm load at all?


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

We have had lower worm loads but we aren't sure if it is because of the SL or the really bad drought we are under here in Texas.


----------

